# I'm back!



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Sorry I've been quiet lately. The reason for my absence was the birth of my son! Jense Phillip was born on March 2nd, 2011. He weighed in at 7lbs, 14oz and it 20" in length. He's a chunky little monkey with chipmunk cheeks!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Congrats on the new baby! :smile:


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!! That brings back memories of both my daughter's birth and my granddaughter's birth. Post some pics, we'd all love to see him.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

welcome back and congrats on the new bub :4-clap::beerchug::4-clap:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations to all 3 of you ebackhus


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Congratulations! *


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Outstanding!!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the new family member.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

WOW, life will never be the same.......Congrats!!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Very good, yes life will never be the same.

BG


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS fantastic news


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations! Very happy news!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulation Ebackhus on your new child 

Welcome to the family life, your life will never be the same again xD


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats EB!! Hope mother and baby are doing well.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

A mini ebackhus has joined the world! Congrats man! Would you be able to post a picture for us? XD.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations to the whole family. Welcome to sleepless nights. :grin:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Congrats EB on the good news.
A wise friend once told me "You spend the first year saying talk to me, talk to me and the next 22 years saying shut up"


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations and welcome back! :smile:


----------



## Hugo Go (Sep 24, 2010)

Congratulation to youand your new baby boy.

First born baby boy? First time Parents?

Seems so excited.


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

Congratulations! You will have fun watching him grow. You will teach him things and believe it or not he will teach you.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats EB and all the best for you all for the future :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Hugo Go said:


> Congratulation to youand your new baby boy.
> 
> First born baby boy? First time Parents?
> 
> Seems so excited.


This is our 2nd (and hopefully last) child as we already have a beautiful little girl.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Aye.....now you have a pair!! I had that at one time......then 3 more boys afterwards......:laugh: Finally had to get rid of the baby clothes for a girl and sure wore out a bunch of boy's outfits!!


----------

